# Paper Towels and CA glue



## RussFairfield (Nov 24, 2005)

There are always questions from those having problems with a CA finish, or CA that hardend in less than 5-seconds. I am wondering if many of these problems might be from using the wrong material as an applicator.

Paper towels are not the best applicator for a CA Glue finish. The cellulose in the paper is a mild accelerator for the glue. You have to be quick if you use paper towel to apply a CA finish.

The best applicators are anything plastic because there is no reaction with the glue, and we will have a longer working time. Many use plastic bag material. Those plastic gloves that come in hair coloring kits are good. Latex gloves work. 

I use synthetic dressmakers batting, with a piece of masking tape wrapped around it for a handle, because it acts like a foam brush; and then follow with a paper towel if I want to remove the excess and accelerate the cure.

If you insist on using a piece of paper towel, always wet it with a couple drops of linseed or mineral oil before using it for wiping the glue on the pen. The oil keeps the cellulose fibers in the paper from contact with the glue. However, Boiled Linseed Oil also acts as an accelerator for CA-Glues, so you might find that the slower glues work better. As side benefits, the lubrication should help to get a smoother film on the pen barrel as the glue dries, and there will be less chance of sticking the paper to the pen. 

Some folks solve the "paper problem" with waxed paper. That works too because the wax keeps the paper and the CA apart, and there is no reaction between the wax and the glue.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 24, 2005)

I used to use packing peanuts until the envoironmental whako's made them out of corstarch.
Melts on the barrel(DAMHIKT)
Rather than wait for the ferfect peanuts to arrive in an order I picked up a roll of insulating foam at Lowes for about $3.50 for 30 ftx 3&1/2".
I use it for CA and to back up my sandpaper and MM.


----------



## BogBean (Nov 24, 2005)

I cut a finger off of a latex glove and apply the ca without the lathe turning and rubbing the ca in with the grain. Using med or thick ca you have a lot of time....


----------



## angboy (Nov 24, 2005)

Isn't this where lots of people have said they used Viva paper towels and that worked well? Or am I remembering wrong and that was for something else?


----------



## bdar (Nov 25, 2005)

Viva towels are the best, I think I learnt that from Old Griz, but you need BLO to make it work with CA or you get your paper towel flapping around. Cool sound but one hell of a mess to fix. []


----------



## TomServo (Nov 25, 2005)

I still have yet to see a long working time from me medium CA - is it possible my apartment's humidity is causing it to cure very quickly? I get the same working time with medium as with thin, though the medium is rubbery and takes a minute or two to fully harden up. I've been getting better results with the viva towels than plastic baggies, although when using the bags I've found that it helps to fold it - the heat from my hands warms the CA and accelerates the cure. the packing peanuts idea sound great, wish i hadn't just thrown out a box! Good thing I have more.. will try it out soon.


----------



## RussFairfield (Nov 25, 2005)

I have no idea why your Medium CA glue is curing as fast as the thin. It shouldn't be doing that. The only time I have ever had Medium CA glue cure as fast as thin, or have a rubbery consistency before or after cure, was when the glue was starting to cure in the bottle from age or contamination with moisture.   

CA glue is funny stuff. We will all have different experience with it because we live in a different climate, work in a different environment, or have a different way to store the glue before and after the bottle is opened. I do know that the fastest way to shorten the life of a bottle of CA glue was to leave the cap off the bottle in my shop in Florida in the summertime when the temperature and humidity were both 100.  An open bottle should last forever in Nevada. Daniel??


----------



## Dario (Nov 25, 2005)

Here in San Antonio...I have similar problem with fast CA cure time.  Doesn't matter if it is Thin, Med or Thick.  In my experience, they all seem to cure at almost same speed.  Humidity, temperature or combination of both?

BTW, I do use the batting material too...which I learned from Russ' site...ages ago []


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 25, 2005)

I guess I'm an odd ball. I use Bounty and thick CA, no BLO and no sticking. It works for me.


----------



## JeffScott (Nov 25, 2005)

Parchement paper also work.
A little less wax on it that actual wax paper.


----------



## TomServo (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm not sure how high the humidity is here - upper north dakota - but I do have a humidifier in my apartment so that could be the problem.. next time I try CA, I'll open the windows for a bit and de-humidify a tad


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow, now I know why I have been having problems.  My CA is setting slowly enough, but it is always too rough.  Probably some is drying faster than other parts, leaving stringy lines around the barrels.  I use an old roll of paper towel, that I have had in my shop for years.  No wonder.  I have parchment paper.  I'll give that a try.  I had a friend, who recommended a q-tip.  He lives in a really hot climate, though it is low in humidity, I think.  I did my first pens with them and they seemed OK, until I got a wrap around the pen.  I turned it off, but I had to reapply my CA.  

I really have problems with my finishes.

Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />
> 
> I really have problems with my finishes.
> ...



Enduro, Enduro, Enduro.


----------



## jkoehler (Nov 27, 2005)

i see so many people referring to Enduro as the best. Where do you get it?
how does it last compared to other finishes ( CA, shellawax,.... )?


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 27, 2005)

Viva are the best if they work but I had no success with Viva only one heck of a mess. But bounty, now there's a papertowel that works..for me at least. I have plenty of working time with med or thick using bounty paper towels. I have no luck with anything else...plastic, synthetic, organic, homogenic, hypoallergenic...I'll stop now. The best applicator is what works best for each of us.
do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by bdar_
> <br />Viva towels are the best, I think I learnt that from Old Griz, but you need BLO to make it work with CA or you get your paper towel flapping around. Cool sound but one hell of a mess to fix. []


----------



## Ken (Nov 27, 2005)

I use the back side of brown sand paper or I also have used a heavy browen bag from the grocery store. Workes for Me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> <br />i see so many people referring to Enduro as the best. Where do you get it?
> how does it last compared to other finishes ( CA, shellawax,.... )?



Do a search using the search feature on the home page.  Also read the sticky at the top of this forum which tells how Wayne Swindlehurst, who researched this material, uses it.  A search should give you plenty of reading material.


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bdar_
> <br />Viva towels are the best, I think I learnt that from Old Griz, but you need BLO to make it work with CA or you get your paper towel flapping around. Cool sound but one hell of a mess to fix. []



No you don't... I never use BLO with my CA finish... 
My primary finishes on my better grade pens is now either Enduro or Lacquer, depending on my mood...


----------



## bdar (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry Tom should have been a bit clearer, using the viva towel I learnt from your previous posts. Sorry for the confussion on my part. [:I]

Bdar


----------



## Dan (Dec 3, 2005)

Try the fingertip of a a Nitrile glove... the CA won't stick, you can wipe off any leftover and one drop of medium will usually cover one barrel end to end.  

I'm in central Virginia and get plenty of working time now that it's getting cold, less in the summer, but still more than enough to hand turn the lathe and apply that single drop end to end.

After it dries I wet sand lightly through MM 12000 and repeat the process.  After that, I polish with HUT PPP Plastic polish - works like a charm and looks like liquid glass - thanks Griz!

Save your Viva to wipe the excess off the fingertip of the glove...


----------



## Dan (Dec 17, 2005)

Try a Nitrile glove - no sticking, lots of work time because the CA wont stick to it and if you wipe it off, you can quite possibly use it forever (maybe).  I'm still using the forefinger tip of a Nitrile glove that I pulled out of the tube over a year ago.

Dan


----------

